# Favourite Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 4 III movement - Rondo Vivace!



## insanetk (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm not very familiar with recordings of this concerte. But i just gotta say that the theme, melodi in this symphony hit me right in mah heart  It is really incredible in my opinion.

So i wonder what is your guys favourite recording of it!. I have noticed how some piano players put some incredible emotion into the play and it's heartfelt so to speak.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Some of my favs:
Esteban Sanchez and the Orquesta Ciutat de Barcelona, conducted by Antoni Ros Marbá.
Emil Gilels (whoever accompanies him)
Josef Hoffman


----------



## beethoven_fan92 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Karajan and the Berlin philharmonic!!!*

Hello! 
I have the recording of Barenboim conducting the Berlin philharmonic on my i-pod  
and that is certainly one of my favourites...  
but I think Barenboim is G-R-E-A-T at playing Beethoven!!! espesially his sonatas.
The second movement- it is soo sad, thought....


----------

